# Info su linux-headers-2.6.8

## AlterX

Ciao...

oggi facendo un emerge sync, mi sono apparsi come aggiornamenti

disponibili, le linux-headers del kernel 2.6 in sostituzione delle vecchie 2.4

Questo significa che gli header utilizzati per la compilazione del kernel (2.6), 

sono stati sempre quelli della versione 2.4?!?  :Shocked: 

Questo fa pensare che la distinzione degli headers 2.4 da quelli 2.6 è nulla, 

o adesso che compilo di nuovo il kernel, ci saranno dei miglioramenti ulteriori???

Grazie a chi mi delucida  :Laughing: 

----------

## dappiu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo fa pensare che la distinzione degli headers 2.4 da quelli 2.6 è nulla
> 
> 

 

Questo proprio no, comunque (non ne so molto, magari mi sbaglio) quelle non sono gli header usate da programmi esterni?

Ovvero, quando scompatti il tar.bz2 di un kernel, i suoi header sono già inclusi, mentre linux-headers sono gli header che vanno ad utilizzare altri programmi.

Comunque gli headers del 2.6 sono diventati default con il profilo 2005.0

----------

## AlterX

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Questo fa pensare che la distinzione degli headers 2.4 da quelli 2.6 è nulla
> 
>  
> ...

 

Purtroppo non ne so molto anche io!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Però durante l'installazione ho visto le varie sostituzioni di codice per driver (raid, ecc...) e quindi penso che siano usate dal 

kernel e magari anche dagli altri programmi

----------

## akiross

E' che sui kernel 2.6 ci sono delle opzioni nuove e particolari, ma diciamo abbastanza avanzate quindi se non ne hai bisogno gli header 2.4 vanno benissimo.

L'opzione piu' nota per cui ti servono i 2.6 sono nptl, che tra l'altro sono molto veloci.

Ciauz

----------

## AlterX

 *akiross wrote:*   

> E' che sui kernel 2.6 ci sono delle opzioni nuove e particolari, ma diciamo abbastanza avanzate quindi se non ne hai bisogno gli header 2.4 vanno benissimo.
> 
> L'opzione piu' nota per cui ti servono i 2.6 sono nptl, che tra l'altro sono molto veloci.
> 
> Ciauz

 

Ok...il fatto è che da quando eseguo la procedura di aggiornamento

del sistema, non mi sono mai apparse le linux-headers da aggiornare...

mentre oggi questo è successo!!

----------

## X-Drum

se passi ai linux-headers26 devi ricompilare le glibc

----------

## AlterX

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> se passi ai linux-headers26 devi ricompilare le glibc

 

Quindi servono solo per le glibc???  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *portage wrote:*   

> * Kernel headers are usually only used when recompiling glibc, as such, following the installation
> 
>  * of newer headers, it is advised that you re-merge glibc as follows:
> 
>  * emerge glibc
> ...

 

----------

## gutter

@X-Drum: chiaro semplice e conciso  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *portage wrote:*   * Kernel headers are usually only used when recompiling glibc, as such, following the installation
> 
>  * of newer headers, it is advised that you re-merge glibc as follows:
> 
>  * emerge glibc
> ...

 

Bene...

quindi con i nuovi headers e ricompilando le glibc, ci dovrebbero essere

delle migliorie...?? se tutto il processo funziona  :Wink: 

Ok grazie

----------

## akiross

aggiungi nptl alle use  :Razz:  c'e' una guida ufficiale sul sito di gentoo che parla delle Native Posix Thread Library. Dacci un occhio  :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## neryo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> aggiungi nptl alle use  c'e' una guida ufficiale sul sito di gentoo che parla delle Native Posix Thread Library. Dacci un occhio 
> 
> 

 

link please? se hai voglia....  :Wink: 

----------

## Truzzone

Mi intrometto in questo thread dopo aver emerso linux26-headers e ri-emerso le glibc, ora però ho problemi con l'emerge world, per far andare linux26-headers ho dovuto mettere in /etc/portage/package.mask linux-headers, ora con l'emerge world util-linux mi richiede linux-headers, come faccio a dirgli di utilizzare linux26-headers?  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Confused: 

----------

## neryo

L ho appena fatto anch'io e non mi da nessun problema.. beh cosa intendi dire che vuole downgradarti linux26-headers?

----------

## Truzzone

 *neryo wrote:*   

> L ho appena fatto anch'io e non mi da nessun problema.. beh cosa intendi dire che vuole downgradarti linux26-headers?

 

Io ho emerso linux26-headers, ora all'emerge world un pacchetto mi richiede i linux-headers, che prima avevo unmergiato e ora essendo in package.mask, li trova tutti nascosti (i linux-headers*) e non esegue l'aggiornamento.  :Confused: 

----------

## Truzzone

Ora mi sono accorto che hanno unito i linux26-headers ai linux-headers, aggiungendo i 2.6  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AlterX

 *neryo wrote:*   

> L ho appena fatto anch'io e non mi da nessun problema.. beh cosa intendi dire che vuole downgradarti linux26-headers?

 

quoto...anche per me nessun problema!

----------

## AlterX

 *akiross wrote:*   

> aggiungi nptl alle use  c'e' una guida ufficiale sul sito di gentoo che parla delle Native Posix Thread Library. Dacci un occhio 
> 
> Ciauz

 

Bene, ma io so che non sono perfettamente "compatibili"; 

potrebbero dare dei problemi??

P.S. Parlando da un punto di vista della programmazione, cosa mi consigliate comprare: un libro sui pthreads

o sulle nptl??? oppure hanno le stesse interfaccie di utilizzo e quindi va bene anche se studio le pthreads??

----------

## gutter

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Parlando da un punto di vista della programmazione, cosa mi consigliate comprare: un libro sui pthreads
> 
> o sulle nptl??? oppure hanno le stesse interfaccie di utilizzo e quindi va bene anche se studio le pthreads??

 

Un buon test per iniziare a programmare su linux è:

"Advanced Linux Programming" è liberamente scaricabile da internet, cercalo te lo consiglio.

----------

## neryo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   
> 
> P.S. Parlando da un punto di vista della programmazione, cosa mi consigliate comprare: un libro sui pthreads
> 
> o sulle nptl??? oppure hanno le stesse interfaccie di utilizzo e quindi va bene anche se studio le pthreads?? 
> ...

 

http://web.informatik.uni-bonn.de/II/ag-klein/people/zach/teaching/programming_0405/literatur/advanced-linux-programming.pdf

----------

## AlterX

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*    *AlterX wrote:*   
> 
> P.S. Parlando da un punto di vista della programmazione, cosa mi consigliate comprare: un libro sui pthreads
> 
> o sulle nptl??? oppure hanno le stesse interfaccie di utilizzo e quindi va bene anche se studio le pthreads?? 
> ...

 

Grazie...ma già ce l'ho  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

salve riesumo questo post,

tempo fa avevo installato i linux26-headers, adesso avendo anche cambiato profilo

(sono passato al 2005.0), quando tento un emerge -uDp world ottengo questo:

```
root@Thunder ~ # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r2 (masked by: profile)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11 (masked by: profile, -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r4 (masked by: profile)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "sys-apps/hal-0.4.5-r2" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild sys-apps/hal-0.4.5-r2

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

questo problema persiste anche se disinstallo hal, ovvero portage cerca di fare

il downgrade agli ultimi linux-headers stabili (serie 2.4.x) 

quello che nn capisco è: passo al 2005.0 perchè il 2004.3 era deprecato e adesso

mi ritrovo gli headers del 2.6 mascherati :O

voi cosa avete smascherato/fatto?

EDIT:si ok adesso hanno unificato gli headers della serie 2.6.x con quelli della serie 2.4.x

ma il problema persiste

----------

## AlterX

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> salve riesumo questo post,
> 
> tempo fa avevo installato i linux26-headers, adesso avendo anche cambiato profilo
> 
> (sono passato al 2005.0), quando tento un emerge -uDp world ottengo questo:
> ...

 

strano...

su 3 gentoo (2004.3, 2005.0) emerge mi ha visto tranquillamente ed installato gli headers-2.6

non ho hal, anche perchè non so cosa è  :Laughing:  , ma solo gentoo "standard".

Sarà una stupidata, ma non è che hai delle dipendenze specificate nel file package.mask??  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> su 3 gentoo (2004.3, 2005.0) emerge mi ha visto tranquillamente ed installato gli headers-2.6
> 
> non ho hal, anche perchè non so cosa è  , ma solo gentoo "standard".
> 
> Sarà una stupidata, ma non è che hai delle dipendenze specificate nel file package.mask?? 

 

vado a memoria, quindi magari sparo una cazzata... mi pare che fino a 2004.3 il kernel (e quindi gli header) default fosse il 2.4. se volevi il 2.6 dovevi fare manualmente l'unmerge di linux-headers e l'emerge di linux26-headers.

da quando è stato rilasciato il 2005.0 il kernel default è il 2.6 e quindi il pacchetto linux-headers installa quelli del 2.6.8, ma questo è vero dal momento in cui è stato rilasciato 2005.0

forse il problema che ti si verifica deriva, come ha detto AlterX da una configurazione ereditata che porta al verificarsi di questi errori (se così li vogliamo chiamare)

----------

## X-Drum

si si lo so, ed inoltre come ho detto ero passato ad i nuovi headers 2.6.x

parecchio tempo prima del cambio di profilo....

forse era un bug o un problema in portage (il repository locale) nn so! 

oggi ho syncato ed i blocco è sparito da solo...

non ho installato/rimosso nulla o altro, ma la cosa strana è che

il precedente sync era andato a buon fine bah meglio cosi!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> si si lo so, ed inoltre come ho detto ero passato ad i nuovi headers 2.6.x
> 
> parecchio tempo prima del cambio di profilo....
> 
> forse era un bug o un problema in portage (il repository locale) nn so! 
> ...

 

se eri passtao ai nuovi headers prima del cambio del profilo, allora avevi installato linux26-headers, guysto? in questo caso non c'è niente di strano perché loro giustamente bloccano linux-headers.

ora però il pacchetto ha cambiato nome, come tutti i pacchetti del kernel e portage deve essersi adattato...

spero di non avere capito male...

----------

